# Spiele haben oft Bildfehler



## kane9x (22. März 2019)

Das Problem von Fehlern im Spiel ist oft, dass der Publisher das Problem beheben wird. Ich stieß jedoch auf den Fall, dass mein Computer während des Spiels oft gestoppt wurde und als er endete, oh mein Gott, ich habe dieses Spiel verloren. Manchmal behindert es dich wirklich. Kannst du mir einen Rat geben? Das Spiel, das ich spiele, ist PUBG! Vielen Dank, dass Sie mein Thema gelesen haben


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

Hallo kane9x!
Willkommen im PCGHe_Forum! 



kane9x schrieb:


> Das Problem von Fehlern im Spiel ist oft, dass der Publisher das Problem beheben wird. Ich stieß jedoch auf den Fall, dass mein Computer während des Spiels oft gestoppt wurde und als er endete, oh mein Gott, ich habe dieses Spiel verloren. Manchmal behindert es dich wirklich. Kannst du mir einen Rat geben? Das Spiel, das ich spiele, ist PUBG! Vielen Dank, dass Sie mein Thema gelesen haben


 Wie heißen Hard- und Software konkret?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2019)

Hat noch jemand aus heiterem Himmel gestern Anfragen per PN-bekommen in halbwegs gebrochenem Deutsch, von einem ebenfalls neu angemeldeten User, ob man ihm nicht per Teamviewer helfen kann?
 Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht?


----------

